# BMW x6 xdrive40i 2022 lease options for last quarter of 2021



## MCS08 (Sep 27, 2015)

I got an offer from a Florida dealer for a lease for a X6 40i with a MSRP of 77245 for 1250.00 a month (with taxes included) and 5k down-payment. I still think is a bit to high for a lease since you have to wait for the car for almost 3 months.
Any of you had any better luck with any offers and incentives? my experience with dealers so far is thwt nobody wants to lower the msrp at all, usually I could negotiate 6% to 9% from the msrp before.

regards,


----------

